# Mesh Peeling off of Cement backerboard



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

Okay thanks guys. Guess I just got a crappy batch. Damn box stores. Will suck it up and deal with it.


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> What model?


I'll get the model number and picture in the next couple days.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

mesh ?


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

Hey I will use FF but everything I have seen says to use mesh.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

heavy_d said:


> Hey I will use FF but everything I have seen says to use mesh.


Alkali resistant mesh, to be specific.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

EthanB said:


> Alkali resistant mesh, to be specific.


I often wonder about that. Is there really a difference, or is it just marketing? Drywall and cement board mesh all look like the same fiberglass mesh... :whistling


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> What model?


It's model D28605G but now I think they just make the D28605 which says 5/16" capacity. Not really sure what the difference is. Mine is probably 8 or so years old. But the box and instructions say 1/2" capacity. I mostly use hardie for floors so it's the 1/4" stuff which the dewalt chews right through. But I have cut 1/2" hardie with it also.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Snappershear ss424 cuts 1/2" fine


----------



## philcav7 (Jan 15, 2009)

m1911 said:


> I often wonder about that. Is there really a difference, or is it just marketing? Drywall and cement board mesh all look like the same fiberglass mesh... :whistling


The mesh tape I get at daltile actually says drywall on the package. 


I'm also a fan of permabase. It's all I will use anymore.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

platinumLLC said:


> It's model D28605G but now I think they just make the D28605 which says 5/16" capacity. Not really sure what the difference is.
> View attachment 142250


When you break that one, you'll get the one that looks like the latter model one with the head more like Mike's snappershear. Then you'll see you're not supposed to cut half inch with it...per DW.....  There was another one out there, but they were pretty pricey--at the time anyway.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

EthanB said:


> It's a PITA to cut.


I find it easier to cut than Dura Rock. It does not leave crums all over either.

Tom


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

EthanB said:


> It's a PITA to cut.


Hardi cuts easier than regular cement board. Both with score and snap, or grinder, IMHO. Having said that, Permabase is my favorite CBU. 

Durock nextgen has sucked bad the last couple of times I've gotten it.


----------

